# Self Control being tested



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

She showed up because she had nowhere else to go. I wouldn't let her on the property, not only because of the virus but because of the past but I had to help somehow. Right? So the Prodigal Jailbird is safely sequestered in a hotel with plenty of food and water for awhile. Just have to have the self control to stay away from that side of town! Isn't easy, been a long, long time. 😥


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Numb26 said:


> I wouldn't let her on the property, not only because of the virus but because of the past but I had to help somehow. Right?


No. No, you didn't. If she did you dirty you have zero obligation.




Numb26 said:


> So the Prodigal Jailbird is safely sequestered in a hotel with plenty of food and water for awhile. Just have to have the self control to stay away from that side of town! Isn't easy, been a long, long time. 😥


And now she will continue coming back for more.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> *No. No, you didn't.* If she did you dirty you have zero obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just his excuse because "...it's been a long, long time".

You know what is a longer time? Death. Who knows what she's picked up in the slammer.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> That's just his excuse because "...it's been a long, long time".
> 
> You know what is a longer time? Death. Who knows what she's picked up in the slammer.



That is true! That's why I come here, to get talked off the edge


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> No. No, you didn't. If she did you dirty you have zero obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has access to her bank account now. She can take care of her daily needs on her own. Still have to figure out the visitation issue, cant get ahold of anyone at CPS to find out what is going on. And I am not letting her on the property. It's a headache


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Be strong. Pretend she has the virus. Which so many people do!! No kissy huggy.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure what you are saying about it’s been a long time, and resisting that side of town? Are you feeling a desire to reconnect, or experience some physical pleasure with her?
If so, come up with a tactic that nips those sort of feelings in the bud. Maybe use rubber band trick from CBT, wear one on your wrist and snap it every time those feelings start to rise, and repeat a manta like “this feeling will pass, and this is not what I really want, it’s just my mind playing tricks on me, I deserve much better for myself”.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Did the behaviors that landed her I jail bring health risks beyond those of the current pandemic? I suppose time in jail could too.

Do your best to see her for who she really is, and don’t be confused by who you thought she was or who you’d want her to be.

Personally, I’ve invested too much in my projections onto the other. Reality bites sometimes, but not like the lies we fight to believe.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I know Numb, wouldn't do this but he's just tossing this out there. He's a Rock!! And is not weak minded. But in times of intensity the average Jarhead experiences this emotion.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Be strong. Pretend she has the virus. Which so many people do!! No kissy huggy.



No kissing buggy at all! I am strong


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

PieceOfSky said:


> Did the behaviors that landed her I jail bring health risks beyond those of the current pandemic? I suppose time in jail could too.
> 
> Do your best to see her for who she really is, and don’t be confused by who you thought she was or who you’d want her to be.
> 
> Personally, I’ve invested too much in my projections onto the other. Reality bites sometimes, but not like the lies we fight to believe.


No and I tested clear from any possible health concerns from her cheating. I know who she is but sometimes it's good to come here for support when I feel weak.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah she’s gross dude. Just, no. 

Oh and don’t help her out any more. Not your job. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

@Numb26. 

As long as it's all in your head and you do not act upon those feelings, everything is OK. 

As soon as governments go back to business as usual you'll have your work cut out for what's coming ahead. Now is the time to concentrate and be as prepared as possible for the next battle. Be ready and start gathering as much info from the enemy as possible. No time to falter here, the war has not been won yet, just some of the battles.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> @Numb26.
> 
> As long as it's all in your head and you do not act upon those feelings, everything is OK.
> 
> As soon as governments go back to business as usual you'll have your work cut out for what's coming ahead. Now is the time to concentrate and be as prepared as possible for the next battle. Be ready and start gathering as much info from the enemy as possible. No time to falter here, the war has not been won yet, just some of the battles.


I am keeping it all in my head.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Numb, getting her setup for the first few nights before she could access her funds shows the kind of man you are. You are compassionate. NOW that she has access to her own $$, be done with it. SHE can take care of it from now on. Make SURE that happens -- contact the hotel if you have to and make sure the room is no longer charged to you.
You got this for sure...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Numb, getting her setup for the first few nights before she could access her funds shows the kind of man you are. You are compassionate. NOW that she has access to her own $$, be done with it. SHE can take care of it from now on. Make SURE that happens -- contact the hotel if you have to and make sure the room is no longer charged to you.
> You got this for sure...


She is on her own now. Let's see how she does


----------

